# Play DivX/Xvid/MP3 on your Playstation 2.



## slash_89 (May 2, 2007)

*Turn your PS2 into a Home Entertainment HUB*



Do you have a large collection of DVD's or DivX movies in your cub board, but don't know how to play them independently without a desktop PC or don't want to connect your PC to TV via TV-out for obvious reasons or Do you have a Playstation 2 but don't know how to make an optimum use of your investment? In 10 mins you will learn how you can convert your same old PS2 into a Home Entertainment HUB. DVD burners and DVD-Rom's becoming cheaper day-by-day, its really convenient to backup all your movies into DVD's or backup your mini library into compress Xvid or DivX file format. You can store as-many-as six movies into one DVD in Xvid format. Of course you can opt for new DivX players available in market, but wait, are these players good enough? I don't think so. 
*Why should one opt for PS2 rather than some media player? *One, you can play cool PS2 games, all the neighboring kids will envy you and befriend you. Two, you can play DVD's, CD's. Three, you can play DivX and Xvid file format movies. Four, you can listen to all those MP3's that you have collected since 1972. Five, you can play all the movies from USB hard-disk. 
_*Disclaimer!* Ensure that you legally own the original movies which you backup in DivX or Xvid formats. I take no responsibility for any damage to your property. Take your own risk._


*Step 1:*You Need *Hardware:* 

Playstation 2
Blank CD
USB Hard Disk (Optional)
*Software*

CD Gen PS2
SMS Player
*Step 2:*SMS is a DivX and MP3 player for the PS2. Using SMS, you can stream movies and music right to your TV. forget about all the set-top boxes, forget about the 'Media PC', if you have a PS2, you have all the hardware you need. 
Features of SMS include: 

Smooth DivX AVI Playback at decent resolution
Pan/Scan and zooming
Subtitles support (SRT and SUB)
Visual seek (Fast Forward and Rewind)
Multiple language and character set support for subtitles other than English
MP3 Playback
AC3 Surround Support
Full resolution
Multilanguage
Copy your movies and mp3's to your internal HDD!
SMS will read video files from a variety of sources: 

Network Streaming
USB Drives
Hard Drives (both the Official Sony HDD and any normal PC HDD)
CD/DVD-ROM (and NO modchip required!)
SMS can even read DVD-RW discs specially formatted with the DVD-Video filesystem, or CD-R Discs formatted with CDDAFS without needing a modchip or any Swap tricks. 
Download SMS Player. 
Download CDGenPS2. 
Download USB.irx file which is part of Naplink. 
Download the SYSTEM.cnf file.
_Note: There are other Media players for PS2, But I chose SMS because I find it most efficient._

​*Step 3:*


Extract the CDGenPS2 zip file to any location on your drive. Launch the CDGenPS2 exe file. *photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/2374/1063985081028587/1600/1.jpg​



Drag all the files in the application which you have download (i.e SMS.elf, USB.irx, System.cnf) *photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/2374/1063985081028587/1600/2.jpg​

Right click on "System.cnf" and click "Edit", check "Fix LBA", type 12231 in LBA "text box"
*photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/2374/1063985081028587/1600/3.jpg​Click File->Create CD then Save
*photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/2374/1063985081028587/1600/4.jpg​Voila! Burn to a CD (not DVD) using any of your favourite CD-Writer software.
*photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/2374/1063985081028587/1600/5.jpg​*Step 4:*
Place the newly created CD into your PS2. Power On. 
*photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/2374/1063985081028587/1600/SMS%20Player.jpg​After the SMS player loads up. Replace the CD, with any DVD or CD which contains the DivX / Xvid or MP3's, just browse and play the files. If you want, I have created a CD-Image for you. Download SMS Player CD-Image Zip, extract it, then burn it to your CD.


Link :- 
*digitalherald.blogspot.com/2006/10/turn-your-ps2-into-home-entertainment.html




and you can format your PS2 memmory card with this tool:-
*www.sksapps.com/mis/MCKiller.zip

Plz reply if you found this tutorial useful.


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 3, 2007)

Just tried. Its working.....

Amazing now I dont have to buy an extra mp3 dvd player.
Thanks.


----------



## techtronic (May 3, 2007)

I was thinking about buying PS 2
Now this is making me go for it


----------



## slash_89 (May 3, 2007)

yeah its definitely worth going for a PS2 because you can play awesome PS2 games and even play many other media file types,

but i havent found any s/w yet that'll allow mpeg and vcd playback.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 3, 2007)

wow! this is really kool..thnx slash_89 for this. makes buying the ps2 all the more appealing

btw, how much is the ps2 retailing for, in the grey market?


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2007)

Nice tut slash.. Even i m thinkin to go 4 a ps2..


----------



## slash_89 (May 3, 2007)

u can get a modded ps2 for around 6500-7500 depending on ur location,
when i last verified in national market(in blore) it was around 7100


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2007)

^^ u talkin of a ps2 or a ps 2 slim?? And how much gb hdd does it have??


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2007)

Playstation 2(Not slim) is available for Rs 7500


----------



## slash_89 (May 3, 2007)

a ps2 doesnt come with a hdd, u even have to buy the 8mb memmory card separately(around rs.600-800)
u can get a 40gb hdd for ur ps2 but i have no idea how much it costs.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 8, 2007)

its was around 7k(grey market of-course) here when i enquired last year june/july. prices haven't come down yet it seems, in spite of ps3 coming to india.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 8, 2007)

Great tutorial ..
Just one doubt...
Do I have to load the SMS CD everytime before I want to play a Mp3/DivX dvd or is it just a one-time process?


----------



## slash_89 (May 8, 2007)

what u should do is first burn the SMS PLAYER-IMAGE to a CD,
and then just place the CD in the PS2 CD-tray and reset the console,
the PS2 will boot, and SMS PLAYER will startup,
if any of u guys have a problem running this app i'll definately help u out.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 9, 2007)

thanx for the gr8 tute slash_89.
btw, you can also install linux on your ps2. the first thing i'll do when i'll get mine: I am going to install mythtv


----------



## slash_89 (May 9, 2007)

@free radical,
thnx for ur appreciation bro,
and can u tell me how i can install linux on my ps2, plz give the complete details.


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 9, 2007)

Now i wanna get a ps2 even more.


----------



## 24online (May 9, 2007)

Simple Media System for Playstation 2 (SMS) downloads
*home.casema.nl/eugene_plotnikov/

also see below site...
*www.swapmagic3.com/


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 9, 2007)

^^thnx for the links

can anyone gimme a simple ps2 buying guide from the grey market??


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 9, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> what u should do is first burn the SMS PLAYER-IMAGE to a CD,
> and then just place the CD in the PS2 CD-tray and reset the console,
> the PS2 will boot, and SMS PLAYER will startup,
> if any of u guys have a problem running this app i'll definately help u out.



I meant .. If I load the Image CD (SMS) once it'll load the software for life?
OR
Will I have to load that CD every single time I need to see some DivX DVDs?
I'm not sure you got my question...


----------



## slash_89 (May 9, 2007)

ull have to have to load that CD every time u wanna use the app.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 10, 2007)

Google is ur guide 
Haven't tried it as i don't own a PS2, but a friend did it.

*Linux* for *PlayStation 2* Community: Home[SIZE=-1]Please note that *Linux* for *PlayStation 2* is now sold out in North America. *...* jbit and nervus, it's great to see developers from *Linux on PS2* going pro  *...*
playstation2-*linux*.com/ - 21k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]
*Linux* for *PlayStation 2* Community: *Linux* for *PlayStation 2* FAQs[SIZE=-1]US & Canada: The North American territory is now sold out of *Linux* for *PlayStation* *2*. As production has ceased, stock is now permanently sold out for North *...*
playstation2-*linux*.com/faq.php - 66k - Cached - Similar pages
[ More results from playstation2-linux.com ]

[/SIZE]
*Linux* for *PlayStation 2* - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[SIZE=-1]*Linux* for *PlayStation 2* is a kit released by Sony Computer Entertainment in 2002 that allows the *PlayStation 2* console to be used as a personal computer. *...*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*PS2*_*Linux* - 32k - 8 May 2007 - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]
 LinuxDevCenter.com -- *Linux* on the *PS2*[SIZE=-1]John Littler explores *Linux* on the *PlayStation 2*, including hardware, installation, upgrades, alternatives, and game programming.
www.[B]linux[/B]devcenter.com/pub/ a/*linux*/2004/03/25/*ps2*_*linux*.html - 35k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]
 LinuxDevCenter.com -- Opening Up the *PlayStation 2* with *Linux*[SIZE=-1]Sony must release this *linux* distribuition for free! Why pay for *linux on ps2*? Sony's executives must get real! pay for *linux*? *...*
www.[B]linux[/B]devcenter.com/ pub/a/*linux*/2002/03/21/*linux**ps2*.html - 46k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]
 linuxplay.com

[SIZE=-1]*Linux* for *PlayStation 2* is a simple bundle consisting of the *Linux* installation DVDs, and a monitor cable, intended to be of interest to *Linux* hobbyists and *...*
www.[B]linux[/B]play.com/ - 15k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]
 Scientific Computation on *PlayStation 2*: Building a Cluster[SIZE=-1]The NCSA has constructed a *PlayStation 2 Linux* cluster as a test bench for scientific *...* All the nodes run the Sony *Linux* distribution for *PlayStation 2*. *...*
arrakis.ncsa.uiuc.edu/*ps2*/cluster.php - 4k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]
 BlackRhino GNU/*Linux* - A Debian Distribution for the *Playstation 2*[SIZE=-1]For the Sony *PlayStation 2*. With installation how-to and package downloads.
blackrhino.xrhino.com/ - 4k - Cached - Similar page[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cg...earch?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=related:www.pcsx2.net/[/SIZE]
*PS2 Linux*[SIZE=-1]Finally, at around May, 2001, SCEI did announce the availability of the "*PS2* *Linux* Dev Kit Beta", there were only a few thousands sets and they made *...*
www.cs.ust.hk/~henry/*ps2**linux*/index.html - 8k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 10, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> ull have to have to load that CD every time u wanna use the app.


 Ah .. Thats what I was asking... 
Looks like a painful process then .. 
Everytime I load and then I reset (the PS2), it goes of its memory?
Maybe a PS2 fitted with HDD has some permanent workarounds..
Ok *@slash_89
*One Question : Will loading that Media Player, in any way, damage my PS2 Lens?
I just want to be careful....


----------



## slash_89 (May 10, 2007)

no way!,

how can it damage ur lens dude, unless ur lens is not aligned properly,

and if u had a hdd u couldve installed the app permanently,

but putting it each time is not much of a problem.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 10, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> no way!,
> 
> how can it damage ur lens dude, unless ur lens is not aligned properly,
> 
> ...



Uh .. Thanx man..
I was just worried... That's all - After all, a PS2 costs all of 7k. I wouldn't want to fry it . Would I ? 
Thanx for the quick clarifications!


----------



## slash_89 (May 10, 2007)

always here to help .


----------



## vipergt (May 15, 2007)

latest price of ps2 slim is 6700 at cp palika new delhi including
*one ps2 dual shock controller
*wires
for memeory card u have to pay extra ie 500 bugs


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2007)

^^non negotiable kya? this will be a modded one? so i can basically play ntsc n pal games? also, wats the price of one dual shock controller?


----------



## slash_89 (May 16, 2007)

ya u can play both ntse and pal, and a dualshock2 controller is around rs.300.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2007)

^^thnx man, and wats the capacity of the memory card thats available? what is its function?


----------



## slash_89 (May 17, 2007)

the memmory card has 8mb of storage space,
u can easily store 40 games on it(save files).


----------



## reanand007 (May 20, 2007)

i saved the file as .bin and burned it as a data cd it did not wor pls help


----------



## slash_89 (May 20, 2007)

*digitaltejas.googlepages.com/SMSPlayerforPS2.zip

just save this zip file and extract the image,
burn it at 4x or below using alcohol120%


----------



## devips (May 29, 2007)

I have tried sms player. It plays mp3/avi files off CDs quite well, but whenever I try to run a DVD-R, it shows up as illegal disc! How do I get around this problem?


----------



## slash_89 (May 29, 2007)

what format files r u tryin to playback.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 29, 2007)

Great that boosts PS2 from my optional list to must have list and above anything else except the DVD writer.


----------



## devips (May 30, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> what format files r u tryin to playback.



AVI of course. With CDs there are no issues, it plays very well. The trouble is with DVDRs.


----------



## slash_89 (May 30, 2007)

well if thats the case try burnin the divx files to another dvd and try it,
burn the dvd at 4x, itll definately work.


----------



## techtronic (May 30, 2007)

Just now became a proud PS2 Owner 
Started playing Smackdown vs Raw 2007, next in list - Call Of Duty 3, Enter The Matrix, Splinter Cell Double Agent


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 2, 2007)

any one got any problems.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 2, 2007)

Think i got a question..
Can i use an external USB Hard Drive for playing on my slimline PS2...i mean i buy this product and use a SATA II 250GB Hard Disk,will i be able to play from it by connecting it to the USB port of my PS2 ??


----------



## HaroonR (Jun 2, 2007)

ThanX Dude You just Saved a Life


----------



## jonzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok. 

Im trying to understand this. 

I burn that SMS Player to a *CD*, place it in my PS2. Turn it on, then eject it when it comes up as that SMS Screen, place my DVD in with 4 XviD files on it and i can choose what one i want to?

Is that correct :S?


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 4, 2007)

ya.


----------



## Liggy (Jun 5, 2007)

what is the latest SMS player? (I have 2.??) my problem is with a certain Divx movie, it plays double speed on the PS2 but normally on PC.  Ihave tried to convert the file so maytimes, but get the same result, plays fine on PC but double speed on PS2.    I have played many divx files on my ps2.  if it helps I have old school ps2 (fatboy) with 300GB seagate HDD, Using HDAdvance 3.0 (DVD ver) (no modchip)


----------



## ashu_dps (Jun 5, 2007)

Ummmm....... wont liken to discourage PS2 owners, present as well as to be, bt i think XBOX is a much better buy. Has got a build in hard disk. Can play any media file. Works as a linux desktop for me (Sometimes, only for fun, no real use ), has got better graphics than PS2, Can play all those retro console games with emulators, gets very well networked with ur PC, plays all the disks with ease not any real problem with the most prevalent SAMSUNG DVD drives

Also the controllers have pressure sensitive triggers for that extra realistic feel.

Dont have an idea of its price here and m not too familiar with PS2 too, just played a lot on it in game parlours   but own a XBOX since last 3yrs and m very very happy about it.

Do enlighten me on PS2 features if i overlooked them coz m not that familiar with it


----------



## techtronic (Jun 5, 2007)

I wrote the Image @ 32X in a Sony CD.
Just put the CD first and then while the PS2 is on, take the CD out and insert the CD/DVD containing the AVI files.It plays as smooth as possible
Worked like a piece of cake, am able to play both XviD and DivX movies.
Now I am a proud PS2/XviD/DivX Player 

Caution : This does not support CD-RW.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 6, 2007)

What if I burn the player to the disc with AVIs, Say I burn a DVD with 4 AVIs and the player, in this case, will there be no need of disc swapping?


----------



## Liggy (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay never mind about my post I finally got the file to work, had to get Divx Pro, and convert the file with that.  For the guy who posted about the Xbox, Ps2's have pressure sensitive buttons as well, ya I'll agree it sucks that ps2 doesn't come with Hdd, but thats how sony makes it's money, by all the extra features that the sell later.  I do not think the Xbox can emulate PS2 games.  As far as I know PS2 has more titles.. the only xbox games I would like to try would be maybe Halo, and the Fonza motor sport.  other then that I believe most of the other games you can get for PS2 as well.... besides not a big fan of Bill Gates, so I really don't want to give him more money (like it matters now)  The only thing I don't like about Sony products are their damn lasers.  They all seem to not want to work after a year or so, hence why I bought a HDD.  but like you said I myself don't own an Xbox, so I can't really bash the Xbox.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 7, 2007)

^^can ya give us more info on how to connect a hdd to the ps2?


----------



## go4saket (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info... BTW, how long does it take to load the CD...Moreover, I am a bit confused...Should I go for a graphics card or for PS2... Please help...


----------



## Liggy (Jun 7, 2007)

... Gauravakaasid ...
Well if you have an old PS2 and you need the network adapter.  On the net adapter it actuall says HDD on it.  so you unscrew that and you will notice it has a fitting to plug the HDD in.  then you will need to buy (unless you have a modchip, in which case you can use a burned disk) HDAvance or swapmagic.  for the new PS2 (slims) I believe you can use USBExtreme to plug into a USB HDD or buy an adapter (USB to IDE) and the disk.  *hdadvance.com/ for more info.  
...go4saket... if you go for the PS2 and you don't want to void the warrenty on the PS2 get a HDD and the software mentioned above, plus you will need to find SMS player (2.2 is the latest) and ulaunchElf (ver 4.12) ( can be found at *www.sksapps.com/index.php?page=ps2.html .  if you buy a vid card for your computer remember if you want to watch on your tv you will need to run audio and video cables from PC to TV... Oh you might actually be able to get away with not buying a HDD, and be able to put launchelf and SMS on a memory card (more tricky though) and buy a flash drive 1 GB or bigger then you can just load the vidz of the flash drive (thats the easiest way for me) that way you don't fill up the HDD with movies, unless you want to.  hope that helps.


----------



## djfonti (Jun 8, 2007)

First post, so hi all. Thanks alot slash for the help because this is exactly the sort of information I was looking for.

However there are a few things I need to know, so if you could forgive my ignorance, I hope you can help.

I now know it is possible to use a ps2 as a platform for which to play divx files on a TV. But I only have the following...

1) a PS2

2) Swap Magic, cd and dvd discs.

What I want to know is, is there any way of playing divx files on my PS2 with just said tools, or do I need anything else. If so, what do I need and can someone either point me in the direction of a idiot-friendly guide or just post one themselves.

Is it even possible to do this without a modchip?

Thanks for reading and mostly for any help that you may give...


----------



## Liggy (Jun 9, 2007)

***djfonti***
read my post above, no you do not need a mod chip,  I would recommend getting a HDD (cuz thats what I have and I could walk you through the steps), but not neccessary, (just means you would need to have certain programs on a memory card, or possibly on the CD, check out both websites mentioned above ( the second one is where you are going to get the majority of the software (like SMS player, and launchelf), they also have a good forum on there to help you.... ahh give me a bit and I will see what needs to be done with out the HDD ( I know it's a pain in the....), hence why I recommend th HDD.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 10, 2007)

thnx Liggy fer the info....but nw need to get hold of the ps2 all the more


----------



## Kaitenv (Jun 16, 2007)

Playstation says it isn't a vald disk/ What kind of mods do I need to do before I use this?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> thnx Liggy fer the info....but nw need to get hold of the ps2 all the more



He buddy did u get that coveted PS2 from krrrish yet??? How much did he lt you... ???


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 16, 2007)

Few doubts :-
1. Cost of ps2 in delhi (preferrably pallika).
2. Cot of memory card
3. Can i use my usb hard disk with it ?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Few doubts :-
> 1. Cost of ps2 in delhi (preferrably pallika).
> 2. Cot of memory card
> 3. Can i use my usb hard disk with it ?



1.6.5k ~ 7K or maybe lower
2.500 ~ 550
3.Yes

Hope members from delhi will be able to help further...


----------



## Liggy (Jun 16, 2007)

Kaitenv said:
			
		

> Playstation says it isn't a vald disk/ What kind of mods do I need to do before I use this?


 
can you be a bit more specifc, as to what kind of disk you're using and what mods/software your ps has...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 16, 2007)

@rb_kaustuv....na dude, he's fixed his price . leme see wat i can do abt it


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 17, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @rb_kaustuv....na dude, he's fixed his price . leme see wat i can do abt it



Shitty man..fixed prices are always tough to deal..try and see what you can do..btw if you really want a new-modded PS2 from Fancy Market tell me ... I happen to know a guy right there and also you would be able to bargain with him...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 17, 2007)

Went to pallika yesterday the price quoted was :-
1. PS2 black slim - Rs 7800
2. Memory card - Rs 999

It's coming out too costly for me. I'll have to wait for the prices to come down a bit.

Also any idea about the IR Remote ?? It was not available in pallika and they had no idea about it's cost.
Does anyone have the remote and can give me some info on it.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 17, 2007)

^^too high prices dude. i was quoted 7k fer a modded one last year. also, u'll get an original ps2 from a sony outlet at that price.
also, search on ebay.sify/rediff/indiaplaza fer the ps2 remote. i found a link->
*cgi.ebay.in/DVD-REMOTE-CONTROL-FOR...0QQihZ009QQcategoryZ49230QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hope u'll have better luck!

@rb_kaustuv.....thnx fer the info man, just what i needed.  btw, wich messenger do u use.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 17, 2007)

Yup the price is way too high and the sad part is that my friend brought one for Rs 7300 (Base Rs 6700 + Memory card Rs 600) 2-3 months ago from pallika only.
Well that's the price i had in mind when i went to buy it but (of course) fell a bit short. And now i have to wait for the price to come down. Sob sob


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 18, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Yup the price is way too high and the sad part is that my friend brought one for Rs 7300 (Base Rs 6700 + Memory card Rs 600) 2-3 months ago from pallika only.
> Well that's the price i had in mind when i went to buy it but (of course) fell a bit short. And now i have to wait for the price to come down. Sob sob



Well you have to bargain your way thru them buddy..they always way charge like that...BTW let me tell u someting..last time when the price of the PS2 was around 10k at the official SONY outlets a man at the shop said (in a very low voice "Pay another 2k and we will mod it right here.." I replied " What MOD-Chip will u be using.." "Don't Know..the guy who does it also don't know")..so fact is even if u gat at nearly the same price as that of the outlet u r the gainer as u dont pay that xtra 2K for modding..




			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @rb_kaustuv.....thnx fer the info man, just what i needed.  btw, wich messenger do u use.



i use GTalk,Yahoo sparringly..will P.M you...

BTW i got mine last year at 7.5+750 (for memory card)..
Hey buddy do u know anyone who can fix up my external Hard Drive Cage..its broken..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll go tommorow and see if i can bring the price down.
Three more queries :-
1. Can i use my usb controllers with ps2?
2. Can i use my usb hard disk with the slim model ?
3. Can i network it with my pc through lan and play movies and songs stored on pc through ps2 ?


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 18, 2007)

and to the query:-
1.usb controller>i have no idea,
2.usb hdd>might work,
3.thats impossible.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 18, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> and to the query:-
> 1.usb controller>i have no idea,
> 2.usb hdd>might work,
> 3.thats impossible.



I agree with HIM totally....


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 23, 2007)

hey admin could u make this a sticky dude.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone out here using USBAdvanced ?? 
If *YES* then can you list the games along with the region (NTSC or PAL) that have worked flawlessly with USBAdvance...??


----------



## Liggy (Jul 1, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Anyone out here using USBAdvanced ??
> If *YES* then can you list the games along with the region (NTSC or PAL) that have worked flawlessly with USBAdvance...??


I don't use USBAdvance, I use HDAdvance, ( as I have old school Fatboy) but I thought they were basically the same. usually you have to check mode 3, some games require a patch, if you would like a list I have tried for my games that work for me ( I have close to 50) let me know. there are certain games that have a option at the beginning to switch from PAL to NTSC, for me it was Test drive unlimited and Heatseeker, and someone(from the forum) else found resident evil 4 and prince of persia to work as well.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 2, 2007)

Liggy said:
			
		

> I don't use USBAdvance, I use HDAdvance, ( as I have old school Fatboy) but I thought they were basically the same. usually you have to check mode 3, some games require a patch, if you would like a list I have tried for my games that work for me ( I have close to 50) let me know. there are certain games that have a option at the beginning to switch from PAL to NTSC, for me it was Test drive unlimited and Heatseeker, and someone(from the forum) else found resident evil 4 and prince of persia to work as well.



To be precise they are not at all the same..they have different architectures..
USBAdvance dosen't have any check modes..it does have some DNAS patching which removes the black screen hanging problem associated with some game (..err forgot which ones..)..

Anyways i own a v15 SlimLine PS2..

Btw do u use a MC Exploit to load the HDAdvance ???

Regarding switching between NTSC and PAL..some games do use that ..but some games are like either NTSC or PAL or NTSC/J.

So that was the reason i was asking whether anyone has played with USBExtreme and the list of games that have run successfully with those..

Btw it won't be bad either to have you list of games that you have been able to successfully able to play with HDAdvance..
When i start my testing i would also be upload the same..
What do u say buddy???


----------



## Liggy (Jul 2, 2007)

well I thought they would be the same, except that HDAvance might be a sec or two faster while loading games, hmmm didn't know! As for me listing the games how's about you go to *www.darlok.com/hdloader/ (saves me from trying to remember what I all have  ) just to let you know HDLoader is the original HDAvance. I usually check this out to see if a game will work, it is a little old some nwer games may not be listed, but it is a nice Heads-Up. I would have assumed if it works for HDAvance it should work for USBExtreme (same company) but you say it doesn't give modes So I don't know.
*edit* this link is newer and should have newer games on it *forum.hdadvance.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=6&forum=2&viewmode=flat&order=ASC&start=165


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 20, 2007)

i Have everything as given...but i am not getting BURN files in CDGENps2 >> FILES 

Also please tell me do we have to burn .bin and .cue file ??


----------



## Liggy (Jul 24, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> i Have everything as given...but i am not getting BURN files in CDGENps2 >> FILES
> 
> Also please tell me do we have to burn .bin and .cue file ??


Sorry don't understand are you trying to burn to CD or want to transfer directly to HDD.  if you want to transfer to HDD just use winhip, it will see it as an image and automatically extract it to ps2 format tot the HDD.  if you are burning to disk, well I can't help you out to much but maybe able to give you a few links.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 26, 2007)

New version of SMS player (ver 2.3) avalible at *www.sksapps.com/media/SMS_Version_2.3_R1.rar


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi . i have wasted two CDs ....

Now tell me step by step process...

I have down used the image given, 
1st time i burnt it just like that using nero, next time i burnt with bootable cd option...
both time no use..it shows not a PS2 cd and also no data in CD error...
help me out....
How can i have the corect data and PS2 recognisable CD???

STEPS PLEASE


----------



## Liggy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wizrulz, as stated before I do not burn disks I transfer files directly to a HDD. So I don't want to tell you how it should be done. You do however need a mod chip then(if you don't have a HDD). I will provide you with some links to hekp set you up in the right direction though. this site is really good they even have a forum on there just in case *www.sksapps.com/index.php?page=tutorials.html . *forums.afterdawn.com/forum_view.cfm good site also... actually reviewing it right now...
hope that helps dude, sorry I can not be more 'useful' 

You are talking about burning games right, or are you refering to movies?


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 28, 2007)

I am talking abt burning the stuff given on 1st page on a CD so that i can play my DIVX movies files on PS2......


----------



## Liggy (Jul 28, 2007)

do you have the HDD for your PS2? As far as I know you need a modchip for the PS2 to read recorded disks.  if you have the HDD you need software to be able to boot to the SMS player. ( you can either buy HDAvance, or from what I read you can download HDLoader). then get DIVX Pro, comes with a converter to convert movies to the divX format. If I were u and I didn't have a modchip or HDD I would invest in a HDD. throw everything on HDD instead of burning tons of CDs. ofcourse you can also play movies from USB mem stick as well... let me know if you have mod or HDD?


----------



## Smartpal (Aug 17, 2007)

I cant seem to play DVD +RW discs using sms player...evreythin else works fine...could anybody help??

CD-RW discs dont work either...


----------



## amey_dude (Aug 19, 2007)

i can play divx and xvid movies smoothly....but problem is that audio is very low. I hv to increase my tv volume to full...then and then only i can hear sound. how to solve this problem ??


----------



## Liggy (Aug 19, 2007)

amey_dude said:
			
		

> i can play divx and xvid movies smoothly....but problem is that audio is very low. I hv to increase my tv volume to full...then and then only i can hear sound. how to solve this problem ??


 
I forget what button exactly, but it is one of the top L1 or L2 buttons to increase volume of on SMS, the other controls brightness...
Smartpal I think you may need a modchip, for the ps2 to read you RW discs, if you already have one then I guess PS2 can't read RW's but I honestly think u will need a mod chip


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 19, 2007)

Y only i cant get it worked on my PS2 ...although i have a moded PS2


----------



## Liggy (Aug 21, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Y only i cant get it worked on my PS2 ...although i have a moded PS2


 
can u burn images in ISO format?  are you burning to CD or DVD... most games won't fit on CD


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2007)

@ liggy

Ur getting it wrong....WRT thread i want my MODDED PS2 to play DivX/Xvid files from my DVD, so i have tried burning the ISO image given on 1st page of this thread....but the PS2 does not recognise it...it says UNRECONISABLE PS2 format/media.....so how can i get it worked......already wasted 5-6 CD's...my games work perfectly..and issue is not with games...but playing movies on PS2


----------



## Liggy (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah sorry keep forgetting, I guess that answers one question I had, which was do burnt games work... and they do.... hmmm try copying a movie to a cd and chnage the tag to .divx  or use divx converteer to convert... the disk are recognized by ur pc/mac? (I mean u can watch the movie from cd on pc?) what mod chip do u have so I can see if others have run into this b4... normally it works without too much problems... try not to pull out all ur hair...


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah teh movies work on PC.....and most are in DIVX format only...my problem is getting the correct s/w burnt on CD...given on first page.....means getting the BURNT cd with s/w on it recognised by PS2.....and how to find what mod chip is in PS2???


----------



## slash_89 (Aug 22, 2007)

Listen up people,

you have got to burn the image at 4x and at not higher, or else it wont 
work,
and use alchohol 120%, it does the job 100%

and to increase the volume use the up and down buttons in the left section of ur controller,

and u have to have ur ps2 modded to use this software


----------



## magic12345 (Sep 18, 2007)

when you create the cd should the file be .iso or .bin ?

Thanks


----------



## siberTITAN (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi,
I have an unmodded PS2(Slim One)bought from australia. Is there any way other than physically modding it(No SwapMagic please. I cant order them online). Can anyone suggest me a place in bangalore where i can mod my PS2 and the cost of it?

Thanks in advance,
siberTITAN


----------



## Skeem101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi there,

I have just ordered an external USB2 box, so I can put my SATA-disk inside and connect it to my PStwo slim. I am not so interested in playing games from HD. What I would much rather like to know is if it is fairly straightforward to connect your USB-HD with a couple of divx-movies to the PStwo and use the machine as a divx-player/media center?! I already have Ulaunch.elf and the newest SMS on a boot-cd. I tried running some AVI- and divx- movies from DVD and CD and they worked perfectly, but now I would like to put all my divx-movies on HD and watch them from there. When I use the browser in SMS it seems the program is able to load files from all kinds of drives connected to the PStwo, including external HDs, so maybe I don't need any special software to make it run or do I??? By the way... how do I copy uLaunch.elf and SMS to my memory-card... I just can't figure it out?! Thanks everybody in advance for your help...


----------



## slash_89 (Sep 27, 2007)

@Skeem101

Dude if you want to connect your HDD to the PS2 you must use a software called Action Replay Max.



			
				siberTITAN said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have an unmodded PS2(Slim One)bought from australia. Is there any way other than physically modding it(No SwapMagic please. I cant order them online). Can anyone suggest me a place in bangalore where i can mod my PS2 and the cost of it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> siberTITAN


 
Try National Market dude, but beware those guys might rip you off,

And it may cost you about 1K,

I dont know the cost of this modchip "DMS3" but I heard its the best.


----------



## sejal (Sep 29, 2007)

Pls some1 give latest price of PS2 (Slim)


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 29, 2007)

Why shud we mod PS2 as PS3 is already available


----------



## slash_89 (Sep 29, 2007)

ajaybc said:
			
		

> Why shud we mod PS2 as PS3 is already available


 

What does the PS3s availibility have to do with modding your PS2,
And PS3 costs around 35K



			
				Smartpal said:
			
		

> I cant seem to play DVD +RW discs using sms player...evreythin else works fine...could anybody help??
> 
> CD-RW discs dont work either...


 
As far as I know many ppl have had problems with +RWs,
And CD-RWs work perfectly.


----------



## mad1231moody (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey the CD's dont give 4x option do they. They start from 24 x i guess


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 11, 2007)

hello guys....woooo, wat an informative thread this has turned out to be...!!

bt slash i have a doubt....after reading five pages of querries...!

i have a modded ps2 slim...
tell me can i connect a usb drive (may be 1 or 2 gb) to my ps2 usb slot and play movies and music directly??? 
if yes thn wat all formats i can play fr movies and music respectively?? and, 
do i need to run the sms software before playing my stuff frm the usb drive??
or is it only needed when i play files frm a cd..???

also if i play my stuff frm a cd....wat all formats fr movies can i run???
can the cd be re-writable?


lot of questions..huff..!!

thnks in advance..!!

manan


----------



## Renny (Nov 12, 2007)

Dude slash_89 is now ~Rahul~

If you want to access your pendrive from the PS2 you must use a software called action replay max,

u can run only divx and xvid from sms player.


----------



## rahul_rks (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks man I was planning to buy a DVD player, would rather buy PSP 2 now ...


----------



## hullap (Nov 13, 2007)

~Rahul~ said:
			
		

> Dude slash_89 is now ~Rahul~
> 
> If you want to access your pendrive from the PS2 you must use a software called action replay max,
> 
> u can run only divx and xvid from sms player.


u can play it with a pen drive


----------



## Liggy (Nov 13, 2007)

~Rahul~ said:
			
		

> Dude slash_89 is now ~Rahul~
> 
> If you want to access your pendrive from the PS2 you must use a software called action replay max,
> 
> u can run only divx and xvid from sms player.


 
U can also use  *ulaunchelf* (4.12 is the version I use).  I don't know if there is a newer ver, or not....


----------



## nikmagg (Apr 29, 2008)

DUDE i need your help. everything works fine, i can see the sms player screen on my ps2 BUT when i insert a dvd-r with .avi movies in it there is a message that sasy "illegal disc press x" wtf? btw, the .avi files  from usb flash memory are played properly. what the heck is goin' on?


----------



## hullap (Apr 29, 2008)

^ WTF bumped


----------



## max_demon (Apr 29, 2008)

i have a playstation 2 and i can run any avi DIVx or Xvid files from Reality media player my problem is i cannot run any DVD movies . even original ones . any DVD movie is not working but i can play backup games (of friend's backups not mine )  on PS2 . and real CD and DVD games which i purchased . ( YEs i too also buy original ) i can also not play PS1 games real or backup . 
this chart explains easily

Things i can Play : PS2(Original) DVD games , PS2 Original CD games , PS2 CD/DVD backup Games , Any Softwares like Reality media player and all .DVD movies Divx/Xvid . MP3 and all media 

Things i cannot play : PS1 Games (Any Backup/Original) DVD Video Files (VOB) DVD movie Files . 

I Really need to play those . i have NTSE-J Model SCPH 700000 model . Slim one .


----------



## nikmagg (Apr 30, 2008)

can u explain HOW exactly did you manage to play divx movies from data dvd? because i f*** can't!


----------



## napster007 (Apr 30, 2008)

^^read the tutorial before abusing idiot


----------



## nikmagg (Apr 30, 2008)

read it clever guy ^^. go play with your dolls now


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

donot bump old thread.
Plz search the forum first

Read Rules of this forum


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 30, 2008)

cnt seem to download the usb.irx file...!!
the link is nt working.!!


----------



## napster007 (Apr 30, 2008)

nikmagg said:


> read it clever guy ^^. go play with your dolls now



such a noob


----------



## magneticme200 (May 1, 2008)

pls guys...can i hv the usb.irx file...!!!


----------



## magneticme200 (May 2, 2008)

why doesnt anybody reply???


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2008)

^ WTF do u want


----------



## Renny (May 2, 2008)

*digitaltejas.googlepages.com/SMSPlayerforPS2.zip

Just burn this file using Alcohol 120% at 4x speed, and shove the CD in your PS2 .


----------



## terryx (May 3, 2008)

*Play Games Without Dvd On Ps2*

i have just bought play station.2 and i wanna play games directly from my usb portable hard disk, i have 80gb hdd but i don't want to format it, so please tell me the step by step method to to that, i have almost all softwares like swap magic, hdloader cdgen and 2-3 more, and also tell me without anything to do with hardware,  iam new to ps2 and its softwares, i want to play games without cd or dvd...thanx in advance..., i can play pirated dvd games on that, i bought it for Rs.5500


----------



## magneticme200 (May 3, 2008)

pls guys...can i hv the usb.irx file...!!!


hullap said:


> ^ WTF do u want



cnt u read this...???
 if u cnt help thn why r u hre in this forum....and bttr shut ur mouth up..!



~Rahul~ said:


> *digitaltejas.googlepages.com/SMSPlayerforPS2.zip
> 
> Just burn this file using Alcohol 120% at 4x speed, and shove the CD in your PS2 .



thnks buddy..!!!!!


----------



## Renny (May 6, 2008)

@max,

Press the reset button 5 times to playback a DVD movie,
Try some variations like this to play PS1 games.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 6, 2008)

Excellent Tutorial. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @max,
> 
> Press the reset button 5 times to playback a DVD movie,
> Try some variations like this to play PS1 games.







this works?


----------



## mad1231moody (May 11, 2008)

Hey do I have to burn a data dvd with only divx,xvid files or can I have some other non media files too.


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

u can have anything
better use a external drive


----------



## Renny (May 11, 2008)

@hullap,

It works on most of the modded PS2s.


----------



## mad1231moody (May 12, 2008)

I was unable to get a a xvid file of 350 MB written on CD-RW to get to work on my PS2


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @hullap,
> 
> It works on most of the modded PS2s.


Thnx a ton
let me try it


----------



## Renny (May 15, 2008)

^Did it work on your PS2?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ BUMP for a few questions...

1. Do all modded PS2 perform equally well?
2. Can I play games from HDD if use a modded PS2?
3. How much will a modded PS2 cost?

Should I go for older versionor the new slimmer Version?


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Jun 16, 2008)

dont MODD your PS2 use cdgen works great, any one who know how to attach normal wired speakers to ps2 ???


----------



## The King (Jun 19, 2008)

is it at all possible to load this thing without a modded ps2? has anyone tried?

Yo linux_ubuntu... How do you get it to work without a modded ps2 using that program?


----------



## max_demon (Jun 19, 2008)

I found the trick for playing PS1 Games .

Press Power/Reset button once with game Disc in it
Wait for screen where it shows the browser ( Memory Card / Game Disc)
Press Reset twice .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2008)

If people want to know how to play regular DVD5 & DVD9 based DVD's on the modded PS2 then it's fairly simple.

All you need to do is insert the DVD in the PS2.Then press & hold the power button right until the 'Sony Computer Entertainment' logo music hits the screen & release the power button after that.This should be performed properly.If you hold the button down for way too long then it would again reset.

Has anyone got the games to work off the USB HDD?


----------



## raksrules (Jun 23, 2008)

Another option to play DVD5 and DVD9 is to press the reset button 4 times. Also i was able to play those roadside (multiple movies in one DVD) in my newly obtained PS2 
The shopkeeper said that they wont play but it does in my case. Also it is able to read CD-RW discs properly. Havent yet tried DVD-RW. will try it next week. Also need to try the USB Advance thing to load games from USB drive but before that i need to get my hands on a 4GB USB or a portable HDD, none of which i have.


----------



## Lorenzo (Dec 10, 2008)

I've burned that image u did, it does'nt work on my ps2( silve fat 1) maybe if i do it myself it will work, but the link to download usb.irx is not working, can somebody help me please

I've burned that image u did, it does'nt work on my ps2( silver fat 1) maybe if i do it myself it will work, but the link to download usb.irx is not working, can somebody help me please


----------



## alienv (Jan 2, 2009)

u dont need old usb driver, try my image, just compiled it -> *rapidshare.com/files/178867659/ps2-sms29rev1.zip


----------



## iluckv1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Guies if u have modded ps2 u can perform all trick that you need. 

Well if you are really interested in doing stuff like playing games from HDD or any other thing i will surely help u.

I will post a tutorial (which is already available on web but simplified one) that will make your PS2 worth buying.

Do request me for this tutorial (PM me, I will paste this tutorial here in this forum)


----------



## Lorenzo (Jan 16, 2009)

all i ask is an image of all the nessesary things that will enable me to play avi/mp3 filesa on my silver (fat) ps2(scph-500004 ss). please guys, i beg you'll. Or can someone send me a copy of His/Her cd that worked.

all i ask is an image of all the nessesary things that will enable me to play avi/mp3 filesa on my silver (fat) ps2(scph-500004 ss). please guys, i beg you'll. Or can you send me a your cd that worked. the link you gave me does not start downloading


----------



## alienv (Jan 22, 2009)

use my image from few posts above -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1027531&postcount=135

i have the same version of ps2 (but modded) and it works perfectly


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 1, 2009)

hey can it also play *.vob* files?
and the movies vcd and dvd


----------



## ladeeda (Feb 18, 2009)

I have tried this twice now and all I seem to be doing is wasting my blank cds. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## raksrules (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Burn the image at lower speeds (4x or less)


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

Great Tutorial....Should be a sticky


----------



## red-fire (Jun 5, 2009)

i did the same i burned the image u placed but when i replace the disc it shows illegal disk and with pen drive it keeps on showing reading media please reply what i should do . my ps2 is modded with matrix so kindly give suggestion


----------



## arunyadavx (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Slash_89!
I am having slim Playstation 2 SCPH - 770006. I want to install linux on it and I am unable to do so. I tried the method given at www.sourceforge.net but it didn't worked. Please if you know anything about it please give a guided tutorial.


----------



## MarkFillipos (Mar 21, 2010)

*Play DivX/Xvid/MP3 on your Playstation 2*

Hey Ayjay The images come up fine for me...not sure why they wouldnt show for you. Maybe Tim has a better idea? Sorry for this If you need a step-by-step if the images are still not showing then let me know so I can write something up for you.


----------

